# Paint needed for metal floating Dock



## ladybugspapaw (Dec 5, 2009)

I am going to sand blast a foam filled metal floating dock. What is the best primer and top coat to use for this application?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

It would be polite of you to introduce yourself 1st. One would think.
.
SWguy would probably know this one.


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

What color are you looking for? What type of metal is it? Lets assume it is steel and you want either white or black. The key is the blast profile. You need 2 mil profile for a coating to stick to. If you get that profile 2 coats of Sherwin-Williams Dura-Plate 235 would work great (b67w235). It is self priming and is a submersible coating. This is not your everyday type of coating. Are you a professional?


----------



## NE MPLS (Sep 15, 2008)

Dura-Plate or DTM.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Couple questions: Is there a specified SSPC/NACE blast profile? Is this a ferrous metal? Is any of the metal going to be salt or freshwater immersion? What kind of abuse will the decking receive? What are the VOC/OTC regulations for your area? What kind of blast media will be used? What system is currently in place, or is this new? Will this be done in place, or is the dock undercover, inside, etc? This may help answer some of your questions for the proper system.


----------

